# PuTTY in OS X



## spitenmalice (Sep 27, 2006)

Does anyone know how to get PuTTY working in OS X, or any alternate SSH/telnet clients that may be available? I realize OS X already has ssh ability and it can be done trough the terminal, so I guess alternately to my first two questions does anyone now how to get the characterset CP437 to work in the character translation? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## UpQuark77 (Sep 27, 2006)

I like to use JellyFiSSH for that kinda thing.


----------



## spitenmalice (Sep 27, 2006)

JellyFiSSH seems like a nice program, however it's just a session manager built over top of terms ssh client. Still doesn't help with my CP437 character encoding.


----------



## lurk (Sep 27, 2006)

You did try setting the character set to "Western (Windows Latin-1)"?  That is my closest guess for the old DOS charset.


----------



## spitenmalice (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes I assumed latin-1 and latin-9 might work, however they did not. I also tried all the there character sets to see what would happen. None of them worked. I believe that OS X has the CP437 charset somewhere as I believe smb needs to use it. Does anyone know where I might find that and how I would import it to my terminal session?


----------



## lurk (Sep 27, 2006)

Is this a temporary need?  You might be able to use an one of the x terminals (if not xterm, eterm or rvxt  ?) to do what you want.


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 27, 2006)

Is this about accessing a Mac OS X box using PuTTY on Windows?  Or is this about trying to get PuTTY to run on OS X?  If it's the latter, you don't really need it for ssh sessions as Mac OS X comes with the OpenSSH client as well as the OpenSSH server built-in.


----------



## astounding (Dec 1, 2006)

Have you tried iTerm as an alternative to OS X's built-in terminal?


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 2, 2006)

Code Page 437, aka the IBM Extended ASCII character set, is supported by *MacWise*. I am aware of no other terminal emulator on MacOS X which does this.


----------



## DotResults (Nov 1, 2009)

Detailed instructions on how to get Putty working in OS X
http://www.dotresults.com/2009/10/28/how-to-install-putty-on-os-x/


----------

